# Old records



## Smeepers (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

New member here, and I found the site looking for advice on my little dilemma.

My Dad has had a clear out and has a stack of about 100 classical vinyl records, from the 60's and 70's. I should think I could get some money for them but have no idea where to turn to sell them. Im in the UK, so looking for a dealer here and really need something fairly local to Liverpool / Manchester to make it worth selling them.

Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you thought of selling these across the internet? There is an Amazon of the UK where sellers are able to post items like this for sale.

Hopefully those LP's haven't been stacked horizontally  for too long and aren't warped.


----------



## Smeepers (Jan 5, 2008)

I think the LP's are in pretty decent shape... they were stored vertically. The sleeves are a little worn, but not a mess. I think it's either Amazon or ebay... just weighing up the options. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

It all depends on condition, there are hundreds of noisy one around that are not worth having, if they have been played on a good turn table and are crackle and jump free you would be OK, You would need to play them and see what they sound like, then try EBay or similar.


----------

